# Smoked Garlic Mushrooms



## smokingbunny (Jun 2, 2016)

I have been trying different idea's of how to enhance the flavour of garlic in a mushroom.  Today a little bell went off in my head and I came up with an incredible easy recipe, which only has two ingredients, garlic and mushrooms.

Choose mushrooms that have a large cavity once the stalk is removed, slice garlic 1mm thickness and cover the cavity of the mushrooms with the slices, chuck all your stalks into the smoker, they will freeze very nicely for another meal, then Smoke them.

View media item 472785
View media item 472786
Can't believe such a simple idea has taken me this long to figure out, maybe because it's so simple.   If you want that garlic enhanced flavouring in your smoked mushrooms, just do as I did.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2016)

I have to try this!!

I love garlic!

Great idea!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 3, 2016)

Two of my favorite things, shrooms and garlic.  I will definitely be giving this a try.  Thanks for the idea SmokngBunny. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've been looking for a really good stuffed mushroom recipe to smoke.  After I try yours just like you said, then maybe I'll use it as a foundation for more fillings.  Hmmmmm

Gary


----------



## cmayna (Jun 4, 2016)

SmokingBunny,

That looks fantastic.  What temp, how long and what wood did you use?

Craig


----------



## smokingbunny (Jun 5, 2016)

I used Sweet Chestnut shavings, had heat on high until it started smoking then turned to a medium heat for around 15 to 20 minutes.  Once cooked they will be oozing with a lovely mushroom and garlic jus.

I used chestnut mushrooms as I love that nutty taste, they have a good cavity size to.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 5, 2016)

SmokingBunny said:


> I have been trying different idea's of how to enhance the flavour of garlic in a mushroom.  Today a little bell went off in my head and I came up with an incredible easy recipe, which only has two ingredients, garlic and mushrooms.
> 
> Choose mushrooms that have a large cavity once the stalk is removed, slice garlic 1mm thickness and cover the cavity of the mushrooms with the slices, chuck all your stalks into the smoker, they will freeze very nicely for another meal, then Smoke them.
> 
> ...





SmokingBunny said:


> I have been trying different idea's of how to enhance the flavour of garlic in a mushroom.  Today a little bell went off in my head and I came up with an incredible easy recipe, which only has two ingredients, garlic and mushrooms.
> 
> Choose mushrooms that have a large cavity once the stalk is removed, slice garlic 1mm thickness and cover the cavity of the mushrooms with the slices, chuck all your stalks into the smoker, they will freeze very nicely for another meal, then Smoke them.
> 
> ...















Keep-up-the-GOOD-Work.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ May 30, 2016






Those look really good. Thanks for sharing!


----------

